# Hooking Bait for Shark Fishing?



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Whats the best way to hook bait for shark fishing? We've been getting a hit on every bait we put out there, but sometimes after like 15 min even, the shark will spit up the bait and it's torn to shreds with the hook still in it. Please let me know if you have a good method.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I usually use a double hook rig...

The head hook goes in from the bottom jaw and out at the nose with plenty of hook tip showing. Since I use whole fish or whole carcasses, my tail hook goes thru in front of the tail sideways. You have to match the hook to the bait. Too small and it rarely gets enough into the shark to set up good.

I have used 12 inch fish for my little bait and 36-40 inchers for my big rigs. I have fought 3-4 footers up to a personal best of a 14' Hammerhead with this method.

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yeah... Let 'em eat a few seconds to make sure they get the hooks in their mouth with J hooks... and with circles just keep a tighter drag and don't set the hook...

Brent


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Thanks. Sounds likes i'll be able to do all of those things. Do you use zip ties to keep the hooks in place so they stay perpendicular to the fish?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Nope. The nose hook should have the point a tad bit forward of the lip the way I hook them and the tail hook on a filleted carcass may lay flat and I may have missed a strike but can't remember (some beer may have been involved) too many missed hook sets. 

With a whole fish, the tail hook is run thru the top section like I would hook a livey to swim downwards The hook seems to lay along the body, and again I don't recall to many pulled baits upon hook set.

But I try to have my tail hook to be big enuff so the gap is wider than the meat I am hooked through.

Never even heard of using a zip tie but then again I didn't ever do much research.. just trial and error learnin'.

Brent


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Alright. Thanks man. I'll give that a try. Hoping to catch some tonight!!


----------

